# How about overbite in small puppies?



## Sikkie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello, 
I have bred a litter of bouviers, my first litter. The pups are now 6 weeks old and some (4 out of 6) have some degree of overbit right now. This implies that in these 4 puppies, the lower canines are in the palate rather than free. In 3 puppies this is the case for both lower canines, in one puppy it's only on one side. One puppy really has the lower canines come out on the inside of the upper canines, the others more just before the upper canines, slightly on the inside and therefore still pricking in the gum. 
The breeder of my bitch came by and he says that that is no problem, that an overbite corrects into scissors bite. My vet is not sure, says indeed jaws grow independently, and that overbite corrects more often than underbite. 
I'm now looking for people who have experience with this? Is it just a growth phase? Do I need to make the new owners panick?
All info welcome, I do realise no-one can guarantee what bite they will become....
thanks!
Sik


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am not too familiar with overbites but I do know that the lower jaw does grow for a longer time than the upper jaw. In the Shih Tzu, they can look like they will have a level or scissor bite, then as they mature they will end up undershot which is allowed in the breed standard, as long as the teeth do not show.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You need to know your lines, but often, yes, overshot will correct. Best of luck with your litter, mine will be 6 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## Sikkie (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the answers. I don't know the line unfortunately....all I know is that the mother is perfect (and was perfect at 8 weeks when I got her) and that the father is perfect. The breeder of my bitch seems more confident. But it definitely worries me......like a dark cloud on the 6-weeks-old puppy fun, because they are GREAT at this age!! If you have a puppy like that, do you tell the future owners something, or do you simply assume that it will correct itself?
thanks!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It depends on what the puppies are being sold as. On a show prospect, this definitely needs to be disclosed and discussed with the potential owners. On pet quality puppies, it's not really a concern unless it is so severe that medical intervention will be needed.


----------



## Sikkie (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with taking of the sharp point of the low canines?? My breeder friends say to do that, my vet friends say not to.....


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you mean filing down a canine?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Sikkie said:


> Does anyone have experience with taking of the sharp point of the low canines?? My breeder friends say to do that, my vet friends say not to.....


Breaking/filing teeth is painful. I would listen to the vets.


----------



## Sikkie (Oct 21, 2010)

I heard taking of the sharp point (only that part) with a nail clipper, but I think I'll listen to the vets....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Sikkie said:


> I heard taking of the sharp point (only that part) with a nail clipper, but I think I'll listen to the vets....


Yes, that's very painful. . .possibly illegal under animal cruelty statutes, unless you live in an agricultural state (since they do that to piglets it can't be illegal in a farming state). What benefit is it supposed to have anyway? I can't see how an underbite would be corrected by breaking the teeth.


----------

